# Temporal Anti-Aliassing Problem



## FnFnF (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a problem when I enable TAA. When I'm scanning my memory and my core to the max, I get artifacts around the cube (Mostly with memory), and it is clocking down. When I disable TAA, is goes higher and higher without artifacts. I have a 9800Pro @ XT.
Is there a solution W1ZZARD? 
And how is this possible?

Thnx!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 26, 2004)

My advice is to disable TAA while using Atitool.
In question, does it reach a max stable core when you leave Atittool looking for it? Or does it OC without limit?


----------



## FnFnF (Sep 26, 2004)

No, when I disable TAA, i have a max, it goes some MHz higher until the artifacts are coming.

But when I enable TAA, it is clocking down, and clocking down more.

But when I disable TAA and scan, when it reaches the max, and set it to that settings, and when I enable TAA then later, and play a game, everyting works like a charm.


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 28, 2004)

well i use the temporal AA switch that comes with omega drivers i believe....and even when i disable temporal AA sometimes when i start AtiTool it will say that i need to disable temporal AA when i already have. Its weird


----------

